# Photobucket Issues?



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In the past couple of weeks after logging on to our Photobucket accounts, I've been getting pop ups with warning messages about viruses, or a web page warning that viruses and malware have been detected on my computer. One of the guys I work with says that can occur when someone has reported a virus for a site (meaning there isn't necessarily one there when you log on), but it's getting me concerned.

I know a lot of folks here use Photobucket, so I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience recently. It's been a great site for uploading photos otherwise, and I hate to think I can't trust being there.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've had an issue with embedded videos (Photobucket) when I link to them here. In some cases after playing the embedded video, my browser (IE7) will freeze and I have to quit and restart the program. This started happening early this year.
Roxy, regarding the popups you're getting - I hope they're not from a program calling itself something like Windows Internet Security, Windows AntiVirus 2010 or something like that. If so, you have a malware bug. Depending on your OS, it can be relatively easy to clean, or it can be a major problem. I'm trying to deal with the Vista Internet Security malware on my kids' machine right now. It's a friggin' nightmare.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't had any issues, R. Hopefully you figure it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This appears to be something related to Photobucket, because we've had it happen on the home computer and on my work computer. The warnings don't come up every time we log on. I did some searching on line about it, but haven't found anything like a definitive answer yet.

Otaku, we've definitely been dealing with some malware issues at home, but I'm hoping we have enough heavy artillery deployed on the computer to get it under control now. We've got Ad-Aware, SpyBot S&D, Hitman Pro, Windows Defender, AVG Free, and Malwarebytes, plus firewalling (the Microsoft version on the CPU and a Buffalo hardware set up). That should be enough of a NOT WELCOME mat


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Roxy, 
Not that you don't have enough on your comp now... but have you looked at Spyware Blaster by Javacool? It offers some additional realtime protection and its a free download. Have you used the "immunize" feature on Spybot?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> Otaku, we've definitely been dealing with some malware issues at home, but I'm hoping we have enough heavy artillery deployed on the computer to get it under control now. We've got Ad-Aware, SpyBot S&D, Hitman Pro, Windows Defender, AVG Free, and Malwarebytes, plus firewalling (the Microsoft version on the CPU and a Buffalo hardware set up). That should be enough of a NOT WELCOME mat


Uh, yeah, I'd say you're loaded for bear, alright. A heads up, though - that bug I mentioned so far has defied MalwareBytes. I do have some more things to try, but it's hard to find the time.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

You could take a look at the forums on www.bleepingcomputer.com 
It has been awhile since I had to clean up a computer (spyware blaster, spybot s&d, and AdAware are the only things I run now, and I update/re-immunize/scan every week) but I seem to recall some downloaders being a little bit of a pain to uninstall. You must occasionally go into "add/remove programs" to be rid of the little devils. I can only imagine the guys who write this crap have gotten more sophisticated in the 5 years since I was working on the sites. Good luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

pagan said:


> Roxy,
> Not that you don't have enough on your comp now... but have you looked at Spyware Blaster by Javacool? It offers some additional realtime protection and its a free download. Have you used the "immunize" feature on Spybot?


Haven't used Spyware Blaster yet, but I do love those free programs I also use the immunize feature on Spybot as well.

The issue I'm mostly concerned with (aside from the malware we've been killing off) is whether anyone is seeing warnings when logging on to Photobucket. Spooky1 has seen similar discussions on other forums (unrelated to Halloween), so it does seem to be a chronic problem.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Its Bill Gates and his secret agenda to take over the world with Walt Disney...fight the power


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmm.. I have spent alot of time on photobucket recently and not seen anything like that.. I don't even notice my popup blocker being set off.

I just spent 5-10 minutes surfing around photobucket with the popup blocker turned off and only got one popup (not the one you described). I would try downloading spyware blaster and making sure that you have the "enable all protection" tab checked after downloading the updates. Then try updating and running spybot s&d.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Sadly I think that any widely read public forum is likely to be a problem for this kind of stuff. I have heard alot of problems popping up (no pun intended) on facebook recently.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been using Firefox with Adblock Plus and NoScript as add-ons. I downloaded them from the Mozilla Firefox site. NoScript might need some adjusting for some pages, but it's very easy to work with and remembers your settings for each page. 

However, I have also been having trouble with Photobucket freezing my browsers (FireFox and IE). I guess I'll look for another photo storage site.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Flickr is another photo hosting site, but you'll need a Yahoo account for it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds kinda like phising for information . I have had those pop-up but not on photobucket.
Did it ask you to take any kind of action?

What generated the pop-up and how would it know you have a virus? Sounds Phishy to me. ba dum bum


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard on radio talk-show (about computers) that some of the latest batch of nastiness, actually attack the defence programs & damage/disable them. There solution was to uninstall & then reinstall fresh & uncorrupt versions of them.(after you have fixed the problem) They specifically named Malwarebytes & Spy-bot along with a few I can't remember. Hope this is useful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

SpyBot does get glitched every now and then. I've been using it for a few years and have had to install from scratch a handful of times.

Intersting point about the attack on spyware - when we were clearing up the Blue Screen of Death issue a week or so ago, one of the sites recommended Malwarebytes for cleanup, but made a point of saying to rename the file before installing it so malware wouldn't recognize it and disable it. I can believe there is that level of sophistication on the part of attackers nowadays.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

lol well everyone could just use Tinypic.com instead... same basic idea you just cant make folders is all andddd guess what!! NO PHOTO DELETING!!! yes thats right you can go more than 90 days without getting deleted lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If I believed in conspiracies I'd wonder why we got these bugs after we replaced Norton. I sometimes wonder if the anti-virus companies aren't the source.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Our IT guy at work says there seem to be more computer bugs going around lately. I got some on my work computer even using Firefox.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Its the butterflies.....no one ever suspects them...MUAH _HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------

